

Why You Shouldn't Give A Crap About Early Startup Competition - danmartell
http://maplebutter.com/got-early-startup-competition-heres-why-i-think-youre-fine/
60% will kill themselves<p>Either by co-founders fighting, wasting money, not listening to the market, raising money from bad investors, and a thousand other decisions that they’ll have to make to succeed.<p>29% will pivot<p>They’ll move into a completely different market doing something totally unrelated to what they’re doing today. I should know.<p>10% will get swallowed up<p>Some big company will come by and acquire them, only to smother their team or dilute the potency of the product.<p>That leaves 1% to create something meaningful in the market you’re in and act as true competition. The odds are against them (and you – so stay focused).
======
d_rwin
Dan, couldn't agree more. Everybody got to take a dip in the same pool.

